# LeBron James is playing politician again against both Drew Brees and FOX News’ Laura Ingraham



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 5, 2020)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8389629/LeBron-James-slams-Fox-News-Laura-Ingraham-face-athletes-politics.html
		


https://archive.md/J9iY1
*'This is why we protest': LeBron James calls out Fox News' Laura Ingraham for defending Drew Brees's free speech after telling black NBA players to 'shut up and dribble' for criticizing Trump*

LeBron James took aim at Fox News host Laura Ingraham after she defended Drew Brees's criticism of NFL players protesting racism during the anthem
Brees had been criticized by James and even his own Saints teammates, but has since apologized. Still, Ingraham rushed to his defense on Wednesday evening 
According to Ingraham, Brees is 'allowed to have his view about' the topic
She called criticism of the Saints QB 'Stalinist' and 'totalitarian conduct' 
Previously, when James and other black NBA players criticized Trump, she had a different opinion, saying that they are 'paid to bounce a ball' and should 'shut up' 
An exasperated James responded to a tweet contrasting Ingraham's differing opinions, writing: 'We are simply F-N tired of this treatment right here!'







.......





Never forget, sports Kiwis.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 5, 2020)

How is this news?
Why isn't this posted in news?
Why should we care some rich tard is being a rich tard?


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 5, 2020)

Why does anybody care about lebron? he is not very smart and not more than just a good player. He is no larry bird or Michael Jordan....


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 5, 2020)

LeBron donated money to Black students...
But he was neutral against the Hong Kong protests. 

Hmm...


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 5, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> LeBron donated money to Black students...
> But he was neutral against the Hong Kong protests.
> 
> Hmm...


So he is a rich opportunistic capitalist fuck who loves to play the hero as when it comes to morals and money, we all know where he stands.

I think he is still butthurt over Kobe Bryant being a bigger name than him even in death. He could have been a legend in Cleveland, stayed there, every year going to the finals, people of Cleveland would let their daughters open their legs for him.

If he ran for mayor of Cleveland, he would have won.

But nope, had to go to LA and don't tell me for money as he was already rich and world famous.

He is the world's biggest attention whore at this point right now.


----------



## Aurora (Jun 5, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> LeBron donated money to Black students...
> But he was neutral against the Hong Kong protests.
> 
> Hmm...


Can't get commie money if he opens his mouth about Hong Kong. The entire NBA sucks CCP dick.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Jun 5, 2020)

LeBron is just a businessman virtue signaling like many corporations are doing lately. Don't read more into him.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Jun 5, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> LeBron donated money to Black students...
> But he was neutral against the Hong Kong protests.
> 
> Hmm...



Almost every big company virtue signalling for BLM are silent when it comes to China's atrocities despite doing business there. You didn't see Sony championing any Hong Kong protesters. Activision banned people from showing support. Money is more important.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Jun 5, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> Why does anybody care about lebron? he is not very smart and not more than just a good player. He is no larry bird or Michael Jordan....



He would have gotten beat up in the 80's/90's. I also somehow think his tendency to travel ALL THE TIME would have been called in those days.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Jun 5, 2020)

He is so oppressed that he had to wait until he got out of high school to get a lucrative NBA contract instead of 8th grade.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm just going to post this here.
Lebron thinks black people are hunted down soon as they leave their homes. Another black man corrects his idiocy.


----------

